# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  ساعدوني ولكم الفضل من الله

## قناص الغيل

إخواني أعضاء منتديات الحصن 
كيف حالكم 
إن شاء الله بخير
إخواني أنا طالب أدرس بالجامعه أخر سنه قسم إداره والحين أسوي بحث التخرج ومحتاج للكتب هذه لكن كلما بحثت عنها في النت ما لقيتها وليست موجوده في مكتبة الجامعه فأرجوا منكم من تكون لديه روابط تحميل الكتب أكون ممتن له بحياتي
1- تعريف الثقافه وموضوعها ( علوي طه)
2- مشكلة الثقافه ( مالك بن نبي )
3- إدارة السلوك التنظيمي (أحمد سيد مصطفى)
4- السلوك التنظيمي والأداء ( ناصر محمد العدلي)
5- الثقافه التنظيمية وعلاقتها بالألتزام التنظيمي ( محمد غالب الصوفي)
6- الثقافه والشخصيه (وصفي عاطف)

هذا ولكم جزيل شكري وإمتناني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
اهلا وسهلا بك معنا..

اخي الكريم تابع الموضوع وستجد طلبك ان شاء الله في حال توفره وبعد اطلاع المختصين على موضوعك ..

واهلا بك وأتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اهلا و سهلا بك ..
وان شاء الله غدا سأبحث لك عنها .. وفي حال عثرت ع احدها سأضع لك الرابط هنا ..
واتمنى من الاعضاء الكرام مساعدتك ايضا ..

----------


## قناص الغيل

> [align=center]
> اهلا وسهلا بك معنا..
> 
> اخي الكريم تابع الموضوع وستجد طلبك ان شاء الله في حال توفره وبعد اطلاع المختصين على موضوعك ..
> 
> واهلا بك وأتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح 
> [/align]


يعطيك ألف عافية أخي خدوء عاصف
مرورك زاد متصفحي رونقا
وإن دل هذا على شي فهو قيادتكم الرشيده
نتمنى لكم التقدم الباهر

----------


## قناص الغيل

> اهلا و سهلا بك ..
> وان شاء الله غدا سأبحث لك عنها .. وفي حال عثرت ع احدها سأضع لك الرابط هنا ..
> واتمنى من الاعضاء الكرام مساعدتك ايضا ..


تسلم يا الغلا شذى الياسمين على إهتمامك
والله العظيم بكون ممتن لك طوال حياتي

----------

